# Audi TT Roadster Revitalisaton - A Big One!



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

*Audi TT Roadster Revitalisation - A Big One!*

Evening All,

My friend Nick kindly offered to spend today with me trying to improve my 2001 ('X' registration) Audi TT Roadster that I bought in August. The V22 OWL number plate is for sale

The car has had a mini detail already the day after we collected it, detailed wash, quick clay and once over with the DA to make it respectible as follows:









I wasn't happy with a few elements of the car, and it is 11 years old....so have done the following over the past few weeks:

1. Audi Competition wheels replaced with Ronal's which were refurbished and then protected with original Gtechniq C1

2. Calipers painted silver

3. Roof cleaned with Gtechniq W2 (5-1) and protected with several coats of I1

4. Grill changed for a 2003 facelift 3-bar one, coated with C1

5. Wishbone bushes replaced and n/s CV Boot replaced at TTS in Bedford

So, onto today where we planned to give the car a thorough enhancment and quality protection of the new finish.

Pics on arrival:










































First up we gave the wheels and arches a good rinse










Then Nick covered the arches in Megs SD which was worked with a Vikan long handle brush


















As the wheels are C1'd already these were washed with Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo and a mix of wheel woolies and the Dooka Wheel Woolie Mitt










Then they were given a good rinse as was the paintwork










Roof showing good protection from I1










Then it was time for a wash with a Bilt Hamber mitt, the 2BM and Auto Finesse Lather


















Tight areas were attended to with a detail brush and Auto Finesse Citrus Power


























Not much tar present but plenty of Oblitarate was needed to remove the old number plate stickers










Another rinse was in order, which showed the excellent protection the new grill has










Looking good so far


















The car was taken inside for claying in preparation for polishing. 3M cleaner clay and Auto Finesse Glide were the chosen pairing today










Not much was picked up after the recent claying session so it was quickly time for polishing!:buffer:

We trialled a few combinations for the cutting stage but decided on Rupes Quarz Gloss on a Flexipads MF Pad via the Rupes Bigfoot, this was taking out as many of the deeper marks as we could hope for and no leaving much hard work for the refining stage.

Tighter areas were dealt with using the same combo but via the Rupes LHR75


















Nick and I then refined with Megs 205 on Blue 3M pads, me with the Makita and Nick with the Festool RAP150. Nick even had a break to catch me polishing!










The car was then cleared of any dust using the airline so we could prep the paint for LSP. Leaving it as follows:


























































































Not forgetting around the badges which were polished with a cotton bud and Auto Finesse Tripple










First up Auto Finesse Tough Prep was used with a MF applicator to prepare the paint for its sealant base










Then it was time for the first of two layers of Auto Finesse Tough Coat to be applied via a tri-foam applicator (black side)










Which brought us to decision time......what wax to top Tough Coat with......mmm....so we narrowed it down to 3:

Swissvax Crystal Rock:










Auto Finesse Desire:










And one more.

CR was discounted as the others were nicer to apply/remove (we were getting tired!) so what did we go for? Answer to follow................

Chosen wax curing


















While the chosen wax was curing we got on with some other 'details'. Glass with Auto Finesse Crystal










Shuts polished with Tripple










Roof given another coat of Gtechniq I1










Exhausts with wire wool and Auto Finesse Mercury










Arches were dressed with AS Finish, then tyres with Auto Finesse Satin










Once these details were completed a second coat of wax was applied/removed.

Few pics indoors:


































































































We did manage to get some pictures in the sun which I will post soon along with details of the chosen wax

A BIG thanks to Nick for a great day (20 man hours) detailing

Simon

*UPDATE* Wax of choice and outside pics:

So after initially deciding to go for AF Desire, which we have seen work extremely well with Tough Prep / Tough Coat, we fancied a new option for the AF combo and plumped for this:









Zymol Vintage

The 'fantastic three':









This was applied with a Lake Country foam applictor which was dabbed into the pot (perfect size and foam density), each loading of the applictor was plenty to do a panel.


















For those who are interested we left approximately 3 hours between the layers of Vintage

So, we had the benefit some sun so rushed outside for a few pics!


















Roof down time:


































And a nice close up to finsh:









If anyone is interested the number plate *V22 OWL* is for sale as I am not a Sheffield Wednesday fan

We hope you enjoyed the long write-up!

Simon


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

May i ask what make those work pants are please?


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

stangalang said:


> May i ask what make those work pants are please?


I thought the same actually. Ha!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

craigblues said:


> I thought the same actually. Ha!


LOL problem i have is i wear snickers ones which are great, get my knee pads in, but sh!t with water proofs over. They look a bit waterproof, or is it me?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work chaps, look forward to part 2 with the finished results!

I think you've been applying G-Techniq I1 to the roof btw, not L1


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Came up lovely mate, i had a moro blue tt was a ***** to keep clean!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> Nice work chaps, look forward to part 2 with the finished results!
> 
> I think you've been applying G-Techniq I1 to the roof btw, not L1


Thanks Rich, corrected Its been a long day:lol:


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Really nice example there. Look forward to seeing some pictures in the sun!

Matt


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic Simon.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

A proper clean. Nice work. Looks better than new


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looking very glassy in the final shots
looks as good as new

would the wax be fk1000 or colly


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Awesome work, Keep it up.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> looking very glassy in the final shots
> looks as good as new
> 
> would the wax be fk1000 or colly


Thanks Steve.

Both good options but we went with something else


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice finish, great work.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just seen you have finished the pictures now as well, looks wicked


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Lovely work and a great write up! 

Pure indulgence using the Vintage, lucky b****r


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice - great finish web you consider the age too!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I knew I recognised that distinctive glow of Vintage. 

Great work and top photos. I think the mk1 will be a future classic and that one looks in top nick- enjoy it. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nick work Si... not sure about that other guy... he's a bit dodgy ain't he :lol: do you notice what looks like a civic parked in the Porsche parking spots there? :lol:

can tell which photos are your hands.. the wedding ring gives you away haha.. Nicks too tight to get married!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

amiller said:


> I knew I recognised that distinctive glow of Vintage.
> 
> Great work and top photos. I think the mk1 will be a future classic and that one looks in top nick- enjoy it. :thumb:


Thanks Andy, I am always sceptical about LSP's adding to the finish, however the TC gave a glass-like appearance which the Vintage added a warmth and glow to


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

SImply Stunning!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one Simon :thumb:..

I hope your mate is insured ..


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> nick work Si... not sure about that other guy... he's a bit dodgy ain't he :lol: do you notice what looks like a civic parked in the Porsche parking spots there? :lol:
> 
> can tell which photos are your hands.. the wedding ring gives you away haha.. Nicks too tight to get married!


Cheers matey:thumb: some seriously nice metal inside as usual

You've rumbled us:lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking good Simon :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice work mate.looks good.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

dooka said:


> Nice one Simon :thumb:..
> 
> I hope your mate is insured ..


Thanks Rob:thumb: And yes he certainly is


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning work! :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks amazing, :thumb:.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good skills gents:thumb:

Goes to show that Silver can be rewarding!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Update!

My Wife has decided that we are now getting a dog, which we are due to collect from Yorkshire on Thursday:doublesho:lol::doublesho

....therefore we need an estate or 4x4 and the TT will sadly have to go

If anyone is interested she has done 94k, has MOT & Tax until Feb 2012 and has had 4 new Dunlop SP sport tyres in the last 500 miles.

Looking for £4,000 for a quick sale, PM me if interested pls


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Update!
> 
> My Wife has decided that we are now getting a dog, which we are due to collect from Yorkshire on Thursday:doublesho:lol::doublesho
> 
> ...


Try the TT Forum Simon. 

Lovely work by the way guys :thumb: and good luck with the sale! 

Alan W


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work Simon , looks fabulous:argie:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice and shiney


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Great work Simon. Very impressive


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

looks mint, in one of the waxing pictures your were wearing a ring, i would go crazy if i forgot to take a ring or watch off and i scratched my car


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Sold :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Sold :thumb:


What took you so long! :lol:

Great news Simon! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## volvojos (Jun 4, 2009)

would look even better with the wheels from the 1st pic...
Very nice work mate


----------

